# Who's Runnin TOYO MT's...



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Just wondering from all of those running TOYO Mud Tires how you like them and what kind of mileage you are getting out of them. My truck has almost 17,000 miles on it now and I am wondering how much longer the pair of TOYO MT's 35x12.50x20 I put on it new are going to last?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I run 37's on my Excursion and they still look brand new after 9-10k miles. These tires have been better offroad and especially in the snow than I expected. From what I have been told they last anywhere from 30 thousand if used hard to 40 if babied. I usually get about 30-35 out of a set of mud tires but these look like they might last a little longer. I hope mine wear out sooner though because they make them in a 40 inch size now I want to put on.


----------

